# Thoughts on Mowing Neighbor's House For Sale's Yard?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I never knew my neighbor. All I know is that he was a fireman. One day there was a whole bunch of firetrucks, police cars, and ambulance in front of his house and I've never seen him again.

Well, recently his house went up for sale. (I hope whatever happened to him he's ok)

After the "incident" I mowed his yard once this past winter to help him out and clean up his yard after the city picked up his tree damage debris pile from an ice storm that had been piled by the curb for weeks.

Currently with the house for sale nobody is keeping up with the yard. It would take me 15 minutes tops to edge, trim, and mow his yard and clean out weeds trying to grow between cracks on his driveway.

Do you think I would be overstepping by mowing the lawn and cleaning up the front yard? I know other neighbor's would probably appreciate it, as well. Yet, on the other hand, you know how the world is today this act would just be considered being neighborly 30 years ago, but now they could attempt to go after me legally worst case scenario if they wanted to I imagine...


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I think you'd be ok to do it and they would appreciate it if they trying to sell their house.. Are you sure he wasn't killed in the line of duty?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Maybe send the realtor an email. I'm sure they will be cool that youre enhancing the curb appeal. Hope hes ok.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

100% do It. 
I mowed my neighbors lawn Saturday. They are elderly and their riding mower is broken (has been sitting in backyard for weeks). The husband used a push mower on 8 inch grass a few day prior. He only got 3 passes done and stopped. 
I knocked on the door and got permission. But I would have done it without permission if the house was vacant. 
It took me 20 minutes.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Call the realtor, I highly doubt they'd say no.


----------

